# Places you won't travel because of safety reasons.



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd go anywhere exept Iraq.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

South Africa - Crime levels are ridiculously high. Also disease.
Israel - too much bad news. atleast the media makes me scared


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

I bet this Thread is Gonna get Locked


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Renkinjutsushi said:


> Iraq, Iran (I'm not covering my head!), Sudan, and maybe East Timor.


What is wrong with Iran? Don't think the people there are the media stereotypes! I know personally Iranians and also people who travelled that country and believe me: it's not a bunch of extreme islamist Taliban who beat up their wives as certain media wants you to believe. Teheran is a very modern and progressive place and in the pop the US and Europe has a higher reputation than their president, that never will have a chance to get re-elected again (especially because he doesn't have a strict line for home affair politics). There may be laws against rock music and fashion clothes as you might have read - but no one follows that rules because they only exist on paper but not in reality (although the government was threatening recently the pop that they will actually make controls in the future).

No, Iran is DEFINITLY no Iraq or Afghanistan.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Renkinjutsushi is a girl Kuesel. That changes some stuff.

I would definatley visit Iran if I had the chance. It is a GREAT and diverse country. Same for North Korea, a few people who are running the country may be complete idiots but the people are very nice. Actually, I don't think a lot of countries are safer than North Korea.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

rotten777 said:


> For the people who listed Somalia, you don't know what you are missing.
> 
> Don't let the media scare you, Somalia is actually a safe place. The killings happening are concentrated in Mogadishu, which is hell on earth. But the rest of the country is moving forward. The northern cities are rapidly modernizing and booming. Hargeisa is probably the safest place I've ever been in my life. Nearly a half mil, and NO murders reported in the whole city.
> 
> ...


I know its sad that people see Somali people like some kind of war loving people who do nothing than killing one a nother, the somali land part is kinda good (in my opinion better than Jemen) 

But i wanted to ad a nother country, i dont want to visit Sri lanka at this moment.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

shayan said:


> But i wanted to ad a nother country, i dont want to visit Sri lanka at this moment.


Why? I'm going there in July...

Its like saying you wouldn't visit England during the Northern Ireland 'Troubles'... The strife in Sri lanka is largely restricted to the North-East, and foreign tourists are never targets of the LTTE as far as I'm aware.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

^^
Indeed, Sri Lanka is absolute safe.


Places you shouldnt go to, according me:
Iraq (Unless you have a escort of twenty tanks with 200 soldiers)
Everything outside Kabul in Afganistan (Kabul is pretty safe)
Slums in Brazil
The inlands of Columbia
Somalia, it's really not safe there(In fact only Mogadishu si not safe).
Darfur, Sudan(Khartoum is safe)

I think the rest of the world is safe enough to travel too(Yes, there are places where you risk your life(Israel) but the risk isnt so big)


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

shayan said:


> I know its sad that people see Somali people like some kind of war loving people who do nothing than killing one a nother, the somali land part is kinda good (in my opinion better than Jemen)
> 
> But i wanted to ad a nother country, i dont want to visit Sri lanka at this moment.


I read some article a few days ago about hundreds of Ethiopian and Somalian people who tried to go to Yemen. They tried to find work in Yemen or even better, in Saudi Arabia. So something is wrong on the opinion of this newspaper and all the people who are leaving Somalia for a better life in Yemen or you are the only one who thinks the quality of live in Somalia is better than in Yemen.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

-Almost all of Africa.
-Iraq.
-Iran.
-Afganistan.
-Parts of Asia and the Middle East.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> I read some article a few days ago about hundreds of Ethiopian and Somalian people who tried to go to Yemen. They tried to find work in Yemen or even better, in Saudi Arabia. So something is wrong on the opinion of this newspaper and all the people who are leaving Somalia for a better life in Yemen or you are the only one who thinks the quality of live in Somalia is better than in Yemen.


Did you read what i say? I said Somali land (its the northern part of somalia thats is in relative peace, people are improving there quality of live of there). The problems are in the south with darods and other clangs killing one a nother (i have somali friends and they tell me that the more north you go the more peace you will see in somalia)


----------



## premutos (Mar 17, 2006)

forza raalte

it would do you good to stop being ignorant and stereotyping countries and peoples based on your narrow minded perspectives

look at your comments!!

I WOULD NEVER GO TO X COUNTRY BECAUSE IT SEEMS TO BE VERY DANGEROUS, it seems to you, you have never been there, nor you know the people from there or anything.

I would suggest they close this thread as is nothing but ignorant and a waste of time


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

*58 countries (26%)*


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh I defintely wouldn't go to Indonesia!

It's ridiculous that every Aussie going there is getting caught with drugs and being shot to death.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

zaqattaq said:


> *58 countries (26%)*


I find it bizarre that you'd go to Nigeria with widespread strife between Muslims and Christians in the north and guerilla activities against the oil industry in the Niger Delta and yet shun stable and prosperous countries like Gabon, Ghana, Gambia and Senegal.

Plus, what's the deal with Cambodia, Laos and Bangladesh? They're all fine from a safety point of view (ok perhaps take waders to Bangladesh during the monsoon).


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Nigeria would only be Lagos, no way would I go to the Niger River Delta

Bangladesh is Al-Qaeda's new hidding spot

Cambodia, Laos is a rather conservative concern towards landmines


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> *58 countries (26%)*


You've never been to a Western nation? :runaway:


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

There is no place too dangerous for me.

If I am robbed, or if I die, then that is all part of the experience.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*In a word, IRAQ!*


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

zaqattaq said:


> Nigeria would only be Lagos, no way would I go to the Niger River Delta
> 
> Bangladesh is Al-Qaeda's new hidding spot
> 
> Cambodia, Laos is a rather conservative concern towards landmines


How could someone with such impeccable taste in football teams talk such crap?

What the hell are you talking about re:Bangladesh? You'd sooner go to Egypt where HUNDREDS of foreign tourists have died in NUMEROUS Islamic extremist attacks in the past decade than Bangladesh? WTF?

If you'd have said you didn't fancy getting flooded then fair enough, but Bangladesh is certainly one of the safer Islamic countries for Westerners.

re: Cambodia and Laos... Were you planning on running through minefields for a laugh? Trust me, nowhere in Cambodia did I see a single 'Danger:landmines' signpost. Nowhere where any tourist is likely to go (Pnomh Penh, Angkor, Siem Reap, Sihanoukville) runs even the slightest risk of treading on a mine unless you fancy trekking through undisturbed jungle. I'd be much more worried by the chaotic traffic and complete absence of any highway code bar beeping your horn furiously and trying to get as many people as physically possible onto a moped. Laos I can't comment on, but some people I met in Cambodia who'd just been there raved about it as an idyllic and mysterious paradise off the beaten track. 'Dangerous' was not a word they used.

I think you've watched 'The Killing Fields' too much or something... Its not 1974 any more :crazy:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> No, Iran is DEFINITLY no Iraq or Afghanistan.


That's true. some parts of Iran is much better than Iraq or Afghanistan, actually Iran resembles Turkey, which is now a developing country. Though the best part of Iran is obviously around Tehran. 

Iran's living standard, from what I have heard is around the level of Romania, China, Venezuela or Turkey.


----------



## Balikbayan (Jul 15, 2004)

For 25 years I've visited Manila (and most of the Philippines) regularly without any insecure feeling. Also, 4 times been to Israel, really like that country!
Consider unsafe: Moro regions of the Philippines, Iraq, Chechnya, most of Colombia, most of Afghanistan, and practically all of sub-Sahara Africa. Been twice in South Africa - nice place as long as you remain in the touristic places, otherwise quite eerie!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> I read some article a few days ago about hundreds of Ethiopian and Somalian people who tried to go to Yemen. They tried to find work in Yemen or even better, in Saudi Arabia. So something is wrong on the opinion of this newspaper and all the people who are leaving Somalia for a better life in Yemen or you are the only one who thinks the quality of live in Somalia is better than in Yemen.


Yeah, you are right actually, people are risking their lives to go to Yemen by boat illegally. Most end up deported back, but the ones who make it either stay in Yemen or go to Oman or Saudi Arabia illegally, some even go to Europe.

But they aren't going for safety really, but to find jobs. While most of Somalia is safe, there is serious unemployment there.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

shayan said:


> Did you read what i say? I said Somali land (its the northern part of somalia thats is in relative peace, people are improving there quality of live of there). The problems are in the south with darods and other clangs killing one a nother (i have somali friends and they tell me that the more north you go the more peace you will see in somalia)


True totally...the more north and farther you get from Mogadishu (and only parts of that city), the safer it gets...but a non-Somali (especially White) should stay aware of your surroundings anywhere in Somalia/land.

Not because of kidnappings or anything, but because you will be stared at by everyone and they will ask you stupid questions like "what are you doing here?" or "Is America, is it true beautiful women like that are normal?" annoying stuff

Anti-Americanism is not common either, they love American culture, music, and TV...you can get that there. But don't ever talk about Ethiopia, Arabs, or Israel or terrorism there. A heated argument will happen if you do.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Wait a few years and I think we will find Bangladesh is a haven for terrorists


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

virtual said:


> So appart from places that have european cultures (or close) you won't visit any place in the world?
> 
> Sad...
> 
> ...


I would personally love to visit Ivory Coast ! Though you're right for French citizens it might be risky and I fully understand you... but still, I guess that if I'd have the opportunity, I would go there.

When I was a kid, I've spent 24 hours in transit in Abidjan on my road to Pointe Noire, Congo. My only remembrance from that day was a view on the district of "Le Plateau" by car on a large avenue near the sea. I've always wished to go back with my grown up eyes. 

As for North Korea, I don't believe visiting it is risky... however, I would certainly hate it as it's been told foreign visitors can go only in very restricted areas.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

zaqattaq said:


> Wait a few years and I think we will find Bangladesh is a haven for terrorists


Why? Just because its Muslim?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Xäntårx said:


> 1- Virtually the entire Africa and Eastern Europe.
> 2- Most of Asia and Latin America
> 3- Southern Europe to lesser extent
> NOT because of safety reasons- Quebec, Denmark, Greenland, Saint Pierre et Miquelon and France.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> Why? Just because its Muslim?


That really has nothing to do with it, I am just going off of what I have read in respected publications such as Time magazine.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

El_Greco said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Actually I did visit some of these countries--- might be I would break such rules in the future, but NOT likely.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

None!
:nono:
I want to visit all countries in the entire world!!
:yes:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

zaqattaq said:


> That really has nothing to do with it, I am just going off of what I have read in respected publications such as Time magazine.


Such as? This is news to me


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.time.com/time/asia/magazine/article/0,13673,501021021-364423,00.html

There was also a good program about it on the Discovery/ NY Times channel here


----------



## FrankknarF (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi,
I'm recently plannning trip through Europe (of course after pandemic).
Now I'm thinking about Paris. I have been in Paris around 2009 and I felt safe by this time. But I have already recieved many safety concerns about this city from my colleagues. Everyone who have travelled to France in last 5 years complain that they had felt unsafe there. E.g. when my friend was trying to rent a motorcycle, he received instruction, that at every place he leave the motorcycle, he need to secure it with two chain locks and make a photo to prove sufficient security for machine.
What are your thoughts about traveling to France. To go or not to go?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

FrankknarF said:


> Hi,
> I'm recently plannning trip through Europe (of course after pandemic).
> Now I'm thinking about Paris. I have been in Paris around 2009 and I felt safe by this time. But I have already recieved many safety concerns about this city from my colleagues. Everyone who have travelled to France in last 5 years complain that they had felt unsafe there. E.g. when my friend was trying to rent a motorcycle, he received instruction, that at every place he leave the motorcycle, he need to secure it with two chain locks and make a photo to prove sufficient security for machine.
> What are your thoughts about traveling to France. To go or not to go?


To be honest, I've not found France problematic at all and overall France has a pretty low crime rate. What sort of security concerns/problems did your friends have? Are you actually planning to rent a motorcycle rather than a car?


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad (Oct 17, 2010)

*@FrankknarF* Visited Paris just before corona and it was great, had no safety issues. Saw much less of the things people like to complain about i.e. dirt, crime, hawkers than expected and stayed in the Oberkampf area. In any of the big european cities there is some amount of petty theft targetting tourists, so there's always that risk, but nothing to worry too much about. Just don't be overly naive.

I suspect the underlying issue that leads to these complaints are people's expectations. You're not going to disneyland, but a big and diverse city with everything that comes with that. But gotta say I'm surprised at how worked up people get from a couple of street hawkers that don't seem to be bothering anyone. Maybe it's worse at the height of the summer season. Probably wise to avoid to peak tourist season.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

@FrankknarF I wouldn't worry! Some people in Europe can be more dramatic about crime then what's the actual reality. I've known numerous people who have both visited and lived in Paris with no problem. Enjoy your trip!


----------

